# Black Screen post windows start up....new gfx card.



## Mehul Chauhan (Jan 18, 2013)

I brought Sapphire 6670hd 1gb ddr5, i plugged the graphic card and installed 12.10 ati driver...but post windows startup the screen goes black.

My configuration :
Intel core2duo e4700 2.6ghz
Intel g31/g33 motherboard
2gb ddr2 ram
250gb hd
bestech 450w psu


----------



## Myth (Jan 18, 2013)

bestech 450w psu ? 

You plugged gpu and installed the drivers. I assume the display blacked out after the reboot, right ?

Check gpu on another system


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2013)

Give a shot to Catalyst 13.1.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Jan 20, 2013)

Got Corsair cx430 v2 and it worked


----------

